# Wie komplett recompilern?

## BillyBlue

Hi,

wird bei einem emerge world alles komplett neu durch den Compiler geschoben? Ich habe in meiner make.conf ein paar CFLAGS geändert und würde diese gerne in allen Programmen benutzen. Danke!

- bb

----------

## wudmx

als allererstes: emerge --help

versuch mal emerge -eu world

habs aber selbst noch nie gemacht, sollte aber funzen!

----------

## MasterOfMagic

ich hab es mal bei mir gemacht. hatte aber den fehler gemacht, dass ich mir mit qpkg sämtliche pakete die installiert waren in das worldfile schreiben lies. das waren dann auch libraries die von bestimmten USE flags benötigt wurden. somit hatte ich dann auch wieder pakete drauf, die ich eigentlich nicht brauchte. aber ansonsten funktioniert es sehr gut.

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## BillyBlue

Würde ein emerge -eu world nicht lediglich die Updates durch den Compiler ziehen?

----------

## toskala

rtfm

----------

## BillyBlue

rtfm??

----------

## toskala

read the fscking manual  :Evil or Very Mad: 

da steht das _alles_ drin.

wenn du nur einmal lesen würdest erschlösse sich dir die gentoo welt wesentlich stressfreier, für alle beteiligten.   :Exclamation: 

----------

## aleph-3

man/doc lesen

----------

## dalu

der mann hat eine frage gestellt weil er nicht das fucking manual lesen will, kapiche?

----------

## aleph-3

emerge --help -> nach -e und -u suchen -> lesen

emerge -eu world -p -> schauen was passiert

emerge -e paket -p -> schauen was passiert

Mittlerweile postet man lieber ins Forum, als es mal selbst kurz in der console zu testen...

----------

## hopfe

Ein  emerge -e system   müßte dir gcc und co neu übersetzten.

----------

## MasterOfMagic

 *hopfe wrote:*   

> Ein  emerge -e system   müßte dir gcc und co neu übersetzten.

 

hm wäre es da nicht gleich günstiger für gcc und dem  zeugs das bootstrap script neu zu starten?

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## toskala

 *dalu wrote:*   

> der mann hat eine frage gestellt weil er nicht das fucking manual lesen will, kapiche?

 

jor, dann red ich mal zu dir wie zu nem 3 jährigen: mir ist bewusst das er das nich lesen will, nur hilft ihm das nich weiter. ende der durchsage.

----------

